# Will any Campy Ultrashift be able to shift a triple?



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a 10 speed triple which I crashed and broke the left shifter. The bike was built in 2012. My question is --- will any Campy Ultrashift shifter that I can find be able to shift a triple? 

If so, are any models better or more durable?

I know this may be going back in time to a degree but if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I doubt it, the Ultrashift has 3 clicks but the throw on 2 of them would trim but I doubt it would shift to a ring. I believe the triple levers were pretty unique to work only with triple spacing and sized rings the same way when compact and subcompact came in many front derailleurs would not work the ratios.


----------



## edjy (Mar 9, 2014)

*yes*



chrisclougherty said:


> I have a 10 speed triple which I crashed and broke the left shifter. The bike was built in 2012. My question is --- will any Campy Ultrashift shifter that I can find be able to shift a triple?
> 
> If so, are any models better or more durable?
> 
> I know this may be going back in time to a degree but if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot.



Yes, there was an ultratorque triple for Athena, and the shifters were sold claiming to be different for triples and must be extremely rare. Good luck finding some. Maybe call Ribble in England and see if they have a pair lying around that are not listed for sale. That or try Ebay in England.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ultra shift centaur can shift a triple.

I have it on my commuter on a racing triple and on my Colnago Master on a double

They are from 2009 I think , hard to find but sometimes show up on eBay 

I still have 2 sets on my stash , NOS one with silver levers one carbon


----------



## edjy (Mar 9, 2014)

chrisclougherty said:


> I have a 10 speed triple which I crashed and broke the left shifter. The bike was built in 2012. My question is --- will any Campy Ultrashift shifter that I can find be able to shift a triple?
> 
> If so, are any models better or more durable?
> 
> I know this may be going back in time to a degree but if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot.



I actually have what I think is 2010 Veloce Ultrashift with the ratcheting left (many clicks) that should shift a triple because it is not specifically indexed. This is the year after the too soft click 2009 shifter and works great. I would be willing to trade for any 11 speed shifter if you are interested.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

My Ultrashift 2009 Chorus shifters work flawless with triple and 10 speed generation triple Record front derailleur.

I even made them work with Shimano Tiagra triple front derailleur but I was not satisfied with performance in the sense of autoshifts and not being able to hold derailleur on some trim positions (it would just drop by itself)...guess that strength of derailleur spring and shifter spring (I beleive derailleur spring is too strong) were not perfectly matched like with campagnolo-campagnolo setup...but didn't have any problems with positioning of the cage.

In meantime I even bought Athena triple FD but never tried it as this Record works perfect and has coolnes factor bigger than Athena


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

Just a note. After I posted this question I got a 2012-2014 Record left shifter from Branford bikes and it shifts my triple great. Thanks to all of you who sent your advice -- it was a great help.


----------

